# Mississauga Musicians ?



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

Any "Mature" acting players 25+ out there want to get together and jam and/or work on projects. I have playing & recording space in my home and looking to get some new talent.:rockon2:

So feel free to PM me reply to this post or email me jampy(at)rogers(dot)com

Thanks


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

Still looking.

So no one plays guitar in the GTA anymore..
:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

What sort of stuff do you do/have in mind?

Bump from a fellow Mississaugan. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

Still looking, anyone??


----------



## GuitarSkater (Nov 17, 2008)

i play guitar in mississauaga, but i'm not 25 lol. i'm looking for band members too.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm in mississauga, what do you play & what styles do you like playing?


----------



## GuitarSkater (Nov 17, 2008)

bolero said:


> I'm in mississauga, what do you play & what styles do you like playing?


me or jampy? lol


----------



## hawks168 (Jan 5, 2009)

im up for it i play guitar pm me if interasted


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Any of you dudes play heavier stuff. My band needs a lead player, we practice in Etobicoke.


----------



## hawks168 (Jan 5, 2009)

i play allot heavy music i msged u


----------



## FETESQUE (Jan 26, 2009)

i play brutal metal and have awesome gear... send me mp3's to saint_cobain(at)hotmail(dot)com


----------

